# Нужен мастер в Екатеринбурге.



## zet10 (25 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте! Нужны контакты хорошего мастера в Екатеринбурге, если кто знает поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## levsha34 (26 Дек 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Здравствуйте! Нужны контакты хорошего мастера в Екатеринбурге, если кто знает поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.


8 919 3930497, если сам буду занят найдем еще контакты...


----------



## kor-ag (26 Дек 2016)

8912 612 03 06ЖигалоВладимирВикторович,Ремонтировал мой Туляк совсем недавно, сделал отлично, По-этому рекомендую  к нему.


----------

